# Dogmeat™ SloMo Grinder



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2020)

I like the 'Dogmeat' phrase and I stole it from @LEEQ. So the ™ and all rights belongs to him...

With the cold and dental issues - I've been sitting around updating my 'To-Do' & 'Wanna-Do' Lists.
I'm (_was_) in the process of dismantling a cabinet in the shop to make room for my grinders, belts sanders, buffer, etc.
I've got a few grinders, and it's time to get them all tuned in, setup and usable.

One piece I have in stock is a Millers-Falls 120a Head, and I'm thinking of making it into a SloMo grinder.
(I'm blaming Stefan on YT and others here for this...)
I have a set of the imported 6" diamond discs and the 6" wheel shown below to put to use.
It's nice and tight, but it does have Oilite bearings in it.
I'm thinking that at <400RPM it should suffice.
Before I go and start designing it all up - I'm looking for Pros/Cons as to it's suitability for use.
Need to figure out a motor drive (treadmill?) for it and all that still.
Thanks for taking the time to look.



	

		
			
		

		
	
...
	

		
			
		

		
	



....


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 29, 2020)

I credit Oxtoolco on youtube. Check out his videos. I'll check out Stephan's grinder


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2020)

LEEQ said:


> I credit Oxtoolco on youtube. Check out his videos. I'll check out Stephan's grinder


Oh crud, it that where the term comes from? I'm in trouble now......


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 29, 2020)

I don't know if that's his original or not, but I liked it enough to liberate it. Very descriptive without being vulgar. I like to watch him build stuff and talk about it. Guys like that are the shop teacher I never had.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 29, 2020)

Oh ok. Similar to the Glendo set up for scraper blade sharpening. Looks pretty handy. I'm pretty sure they run well below 400 rpm. Personally I was thinking of perverting the side of the wheel on the grizzly wet grinder. Some kind of arrangement to hold a lapping wheel and an angle adjustable table beside it. Then again I don't have a spindle calling to me, "Lee I'm just sitting here not being a tool."


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2020)

Careful if you start watching Tom Lipton, Bozo will find your shop & will pay you visits.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 30, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Careful if you start watching Tom Lipton, Bozo will find your shop & will pay you visits.


Mr Wizard makes frequent stops at my mess err garage... errr shop


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Careful if you start watching Tom Lipton, Bozo will find your shop & will pay you visits.


Bozo, The Gremlins, and Murphy along with several mice I can't seem to get rid of, have already setup camp in my shop.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 30, 2020)

why can't Santa find the shop? Bozo has frequent flyer miles.


----------



## ericc (Jan 30, 2020)

So what does "Dogmeat" mean?  I searched on the web, and the meanings I found didn't seem to match what is being discussed here.  Does it mean down and dirty, just something that it is not so elegant but still gets the job done? I am looking for a simple diamond grinder.  I bought some Dremel diamond disks from Harbor Freight, and man those things go through the carbide.  I see the allure; something like this should work really well, and no guards needed.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2020)

ericc said:


> So what does "Dogmeat" mean?  I searched on the web, and the meanings I found didn't seem to match what is being discussed here.  Does it mean down and dirty, just something that it is not so elegant but still gets the job done? I am looking for a simple diamond grinder.  I bought some Dremel diamond disks from Harbor Freight, and man those things go through the carbide.  I see the allure; something like this should work really well, and no guards needed.


Dogmeat™ denotes to me at least, "_cobbled together_" to fit a need.
It starts here:




-=-=-
and then continues here on the board:








						Engraver Power Hone - or carbide tool sharpening device
					

I gotta be honest, I couldn't figure out a better place to post this project.   I've been making all the tools I need to try to learn how to engrave metal.  I have everything done to the point that I may actually be able to put some deep scratches in steel soon.  The last item I finished is...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



...








						Home Made, "Glendo Accu-finish" Show Me Yours
					

If you are going to scrape you need to put a radius on the carbide/HSS blades and they need to be lapped to a specified angle. How do you accomplish it?




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



...








						Shop Made Diamond Tool Sharpener
					

I have been contemplating making a diamond tool sharpener to hone carbide lathe bits and carbide scraper blades. I would like a Glendo or an Accu-finish sharpening system, but wouldn't use it enough to justify it's expense. Even on the used market they are several hundred bucks if you are lucky...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



...
amongst others...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2020)

Rounded up the grinders today, taking dimensions and dinking around.
The Millers-Falls sitting next to the others look kinda puny.
I had bought new bearings for the front blue one and of course can't find them now. I'm going to set this one up for buffing.



Then my benchtops L-R are a 7" Craftsman - that needs balancing, oldie 6" Craftsman with a de-burr wheel and reg grinding wheel and then the Baldor with a 'green' wheel and a fine oxide for HSS.


So what I'm trying to accomplish is get them all situated in one area with dust collection and tune them up.


----------



## mikey (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey, wait a minute! Where is the belt sander? There is just too much of this roundy wheel thing going on here ...   

If you opt for CBN wheels you won't need dust extraction - just a thought.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 31, 2020)

Oh H*ll, there went the layouts I was working on. I forgot the two belt sanders.   
Docs are talking borderline COPD so I'm attempting to at least put in basic dust collection.
CBN - when the budget allows or bargains show up at sales, like the 6" diamond. (though I'm not sure that's CBN.)
Here they are on the bench I was thinking of using for all of them, since it's on casters.


----------



## mikey (Jan 31, 2020)

I like that little 1" guy in the back. 

Sorry to hear about the COPD thing. Yeah, dust collection would be wise, along with really good respirators.


----------



## mikey (Jan 31, 2020)

Forgot to mention that CBN is not the same as a diamond wheel. CBN is made for grinding HSS. The wheels do not need dressing, they cannot blow up and should far outlast an abrasive wheel for tool grinding. Not sure it would work in a slow speed grinder, though.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 31, 2020)

mikey said:


> Forgot to mention that CBN is not the same as a diamond wheel. CBN is made for grinding HSS. The wheels do not need dressing, they cannot blow up and should far outlast an abrasive wheel for tool grinding. Not sure it would work in a slow speed grinder, though.


Now you have me looking....    Put one on the Baldor...
wonder how the import quality is....   hehe


----------

